# Listen to the moans (article)



## shakespeare (Nov 2, 2006)

> Listen To The Moans
> By Donald Christopher
> 
> September 9, 2007
> ...


Interesting read.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Well written but BS*

Most of the fans have real reasons and questions. Progress? Undeniably, but at what pace and at what cost? I think we, as fans, had a right to expect more than 33 wins since 23 was lower than it should have been. Moaner? Nope, just a guy that questions some of the moves IT makes.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: Well written but BS*



alphaorange said:


> Most of the fans have real reasons and questions. Progress? Undeniably, but at what pace and at what cost? I think we, as fans, had a right to expect more than 33 wins since 23 was lower than it should have been. Moaner? Nope, just a guy that questions some of the moves IT makes.


I dont think he's talking about the reasonable fans ,he's talking about the "other fans" I think we've all seen them before .

"they are all bums" 

after a player has a legitamitely great game , they'll pick out some stupid play they made in the 2nd quarter that ultimately meant nothing because the knicks actually won the game.

basically the type that cant enjoy the team unless something goes wrong.

I think there is nothing wrong with expectations but some take it too far.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

what are people going to say about Isiah when the knicks win 40+ games next season......


dammmmmmm i know i just jinxed us.....i couldnt help it.....basketball is almost here again!...

about 30 days until preseason


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

ChosenFEW said:


> what are people going to say about Isiah when the knicks win 40+ games next season......
> 
> 
> dammmmmmm i know i just jinxed us.....i couldnt help it.....basketball is almost here again!...
> ...


its ok i am already predicting 47 wins.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Da Grinch said:


> its ok i am already predicting 47 wins.


Now we are officially screwed because you picked us to win 47 games, damn Grinch stay humble!


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

USSKittyHawk said:


> Now we are officially screwed because you picked us to win 47 games, damn Grinch stay humble!


I got my reasons .

1. i think they are going to make a big jump in consistency with Zach as a guy to count on for offense....teams could really attack Curry at times because the 4 on the floor with him allowed them to but being offensively passive, that wont happen much this year and zach has proven he needs a double team or he just keeps scoring.

2. most of the team's core has been together for 3 years now , , they genuinely like each other and should have a decent amount of chemistry this season finally returning most of their players and having the same coach again.

3. they are a top 10 offensive team in the league probably top 5 now , they were top 10 last year until the injuries killed them and took out their best 2, 3, and 4 and a little later marbury got hurt too and they finished 17th overall. I think they will finish well within the top 10 this year ...and over the past 11 years 100 out of a possible 110 teams that finished in the top 10 on offense went to the playoffs, 9 of those 10 teams that didn't make it were decidedly outside shooting teams ( the only inside team that didn't however was a blazer team led by Zach randolph incedently about 4 or so years ago ....I'm going to blame the team's overwhelming issues for the meltdown, that and sheed wallace being forced to play small forward on that team).

4. with zach instead of frye they are sure to be a top 3 rebounding team in the league ( they finished 6th last season) they may not make you miss , but if you do miss you aren't getting the ball back .

basically i believe if you are really good at offense or defense you will get to the playoffs ...but being good at both is how you advance, I think at this time the knicks are too deep offensively and too potent close to the basket to be kept out and get a decent seed in the process.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Strangely enough, grinch*

I agree with you. They might even hit 50. This team is loaded from a talent perspective. Now the biggest question is can IT make them play together and play hard on both ends. If the answer is yes to both, I expect BIG things from them. He will also have to be a master at managing personnel. Injuries are the wild card.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: Strangely enough, grinch*



alphaorange said:


> I agree with you. They might even hit 50. This team is loaded from a talent perspective. Now the biggest question is can IT make them play together and play hard on both ends. If the answer is yes to both, I expect BIG things from them. He will also have to be a master at managing personnel. Injuries are the wild card.


i truthfully think the team`s model for success are the jazz a team without dominant interior defenders ,boozer and okur are as bad getting blocks as curry and zach are ...they have ak-47 ,to me balkman may be as good this season. if they canwin 50 in the west the knicks can win at least close to that in the east.

both teams are defensively challenged post oriented units who are great rebounding the ball.


----------



## shakespeare (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: Strangely enough, grinch*



Da Grinch said:


> i truthfully think the team`s model for success are the jazz a team without dominant interior defenders ,boozer and okur are as bad getting blocks as curry and zach are ...they have ak-47 ,to me balkman may be as good this season. if they canwin 50 in the west the knicks can win at least close to that in the east.
> 
> both teams are defensively challenged post oriented units who are great rebounding the ball.


If the team can get a good coaching effort from Isiah Thomas, and him likewise get a good defensive effort from the team, I don't think its too far fetch to believe New York could win 50 games. But realistically, I think 40-43 wins is where our fortunes lie.


----------



## da1nonly (May 8, 2006)

I believe that if the Knicks get as many passes (not assists, just passes) as shots taken every game, they'll be 45+ wins


----------

